# re: cannot eject cd after os 9 install on G4



## maw (Mar 31, 2006)

I currently have 10.4 running on my G4. I'm new to macs and already got myself into trouble. I installed os9 so I could learn to work in both 10.4 and 9. I installed 0s 9 on a 2nd hard drive that is not the primary drive. Now I cannot eject the cd. The main message is something to the effect that I can't remove a system disk. My main goal is to eject the cd, uninstall os9 and try to install it again. By the way, if/when I ever get the eject the cd, how to (1) uninstall os9 and (2) install os9 properly.

Thank you...have patience


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 31, 2006)

Sounds like you're still booted off of the CD.  If you're booted from the OS 9 CD, head to the Apple menu and select Control Panels.  Once that opens, you'll see a Startup Disk control panel.  Double-click that and then select the disk you want to boot from.

BTW, you can install OS 9 into the main hard drive and then configure the Classic pane in System Preferences in OS X to use that Classic System Folder for Classic mode.


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 31, 2006)

You can also force a disk to eject by holding down the mouse button when you turn on your computer.


----------



## maw (Mar 31, 2006)

Holding the mouse down while starting up worked. I now have my cd in hand and booting into os 10.4

Now I realize I have 2 copies of os9. In my desperation to eject the cd I'm sure I re-installed os9. Next step is to remove one of those copies. 

Thanks again!


----------

